#   >   ,  ,
.        . ,      2012      ,  .       2011 , :     ,            .                   ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?


    .

----------

,   .      .   ,    !? =)

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,   .      .   ,    !? =)


    .   ,        ,      . 

.       5-            .   (    ),                .   (   ) -    .   ,  ,  .

    ,        (  ). 
    .

----------

,        (  ). 
    .[/QUOTE]

   . 

      ,     ,  .

----------


## olanta18

> ,     ,  .


       ,   ,    ?

----------

> ,   ,    ?


 1997 .   ,      .    ,  .     ,    ,     .    ,  -    .        .                    ,      .

----------


## Rat1972

> 


  :Wow:

----------


## Nephila

> .                    ,      .


          ...          ...

----------


## olanta18

,   , ,    (, ,   ..)   "" :Mocking: 
 :Wow:

----------


## Nephila

> 


....     ,              :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## olanta18

,    ,         :Biggrin:   ?  .  ,   ,    ,       .

----------


## Nephila

> ,    ,          ?  .


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  )))

----------


## _25

> ,   , ,    (, ,   ..)   ""


           :**  .  ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> **       :     .  ?


    ,      %    . 
  .

----------


## olanta18

> :**  .  ?


,     .   -))
     "",       ,     "    "

----------

,          ,          .          (   , ,  ).      ?

----------

> ,      %    . 
>   .


       (.1  .4 .9   ).          .

----------


## Arhimed0

> (.1  .4 .9   ).          .


  ,  ,          ?    ?
 .    .
1)    .     ""      .     ,    Ԩ.
2)   ""    (, /).                   .  ""  .




> 1.   ,  ,    .      ,      .


    . ..        .

----------

> ,  ,          ?    ?
>  .    .
> 1)    .     ""      .     ,    Ԩ.
> 2)   ""    (, /).                   .  ""  .
> 
>        . ..        .


   ,

----------


## Nina V

,   -     !    10 000 ..  ,  ,  ,   ,     , ?          :Wink:

----------

> 1)    .     ""      .     ,    Ԩ.


 ,     ,     ,    .   .     ,         .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,     ,     ,    .   .     ,         .


       ! -     -     . 

1.                .
2.    ,             .   :   10 ,  ,      5 .    .     ?




> ,     ,    .


1.      ?
2.   ,   - ,  1 /  . (    -)

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,      *   .*


 "  "  ,    !
      ""      (/, ).   "" (  ) "".

----------

> 1.                .


    ,   .     ,      . 



> "  "  ,    !


      -  .    -   (   - 0.5  3.5).    ,  ,    .   ,    ,    .

----------


## Oksj

,      ?   ,  ,      -    ?

----------

,       100  .    .

----------

> ,      ?   ,  ,      -    ?


 .
 .    :
-           / ( -    ,   );
-  ,   /.
 ,       (, ).

   - .  /,            /. ,     .

----------


## Oksj

,     (..  ),    .
   ,      -    ,

----------


## Oksj

,   -   ?

----------

> ,     (..  ),    .
>    ,      -    ,


      ?
   ?

----------

> ?
>    ?


,  .    ,     -    ,

----------

> ,   -   ?


,     (),      (   ),       ,  -  :

-        (  / ,   )   /   , , +    
-        

-   ,   . /    (  .)
-     / (+ ,      ,   ),    
-      .
-   (  )
-

----------

> ,  .    ,     -    ,


     ?  .

----------

> .        . ,      2012      ,  .       2011 , :     ,            .                   ?


    .

----------


## Arhimed0

> .



 ...

   -    !

----------

